# AHH/BHS/IHS Joint Annual Conference - Drayton Manor



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Following on from the success of the May 2017 Herpetology Husbandry Conference, organised jointly between the AHH and BHS, an expanded 2018 event is planned for the weekend of 21st and 22nd April, 2018.

Saturday 21st will be a full day of free to attend workshops. Sunday 22nd will be the conference proper; cost to attend the Sunday conference is 40.00, which includes lunch and refreshments.

This exciting weekend event will again be held at Drayton Manor Park, near Tamworth and is being jointly organised by the AHH, BHS and IHS. A number of excellent speakers are already planned in - for details as currently known, see the event poster here: jpgAHH, BHS, IHS Conference 2018 

Further details will be added to the event entry as they are firmed up.

BOOKING INSTRUCTIONS:

Booking can only be made via the event entries on the BHS website.

The two days - Saturday and Sunday - are shown as separate events - please ensure you book on the correct day (Saturday workshops are no cost but still require booking) or of course for both days if you plan to attend for the whole weekend.

Please note that attendance on either day does NOT include admission to the park, although a guided tour of Drayton Manor Park Zoo is planned as part of the Saturday workshops.

For any booking related queries, please contact [email protected]

For more information, or to book, please visit:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/454242811428496/

https://www.thebhs.org/component/eventbooking/events?limit=25&start=50

This event is proudly supported by Bioactive Herps, Arcadia Reptile, Eurorep, Peregrine Livefood and PALS who will all be attending with tables to show off equipment, sell products or talk and chat.


On a personal note: I highly recommend coming along to this event. This years was brilliant and is going from strength to strength. Make a weekend of it, meet other keepers, chat, learn and educate without the rabble and noise of the Breeders Meetings.


----------

